# مكــــــائن الروتـــــــــــاري Rotary Engine



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

ROTARY ENGINE
مكــــــائن الروتـــــــــــاري






وهذه المحركات تعرف بأسم المحركات الانفجاريه او محركات وانكل او rotaryالاختلاف يكمن في طريقه عمل محركات وانكل الرحويه ان البساتم(البستن) تدور لتتم عمليه الاشواط السحب و الانفجار و العدم .








المعروف في المحركات العاديه ان البساتم تصعد و تنزل الى الاسفل لاتمام الاشواط الاربعه السحب و الضغط و الانفجار و العدم اما في المحركات الرحويه البساتم تدور بشكل افقي و هذا موضوع طويل و يحتاج شرح بالصور . البساتم تكون على شكل شبيه بالمثلث فهذه المحركات تعمل بنظام الاشواط الثلاثه السحب و الضغط في شوط واحد ثم الانفجار في شوط ثم العدم في شوط 
وهاذه الصور توضح :




سبب صغر هذه المحركات و قوتها الكبيره تكمن في قله الاجزاء المتحركه داخل المحرك و بالتالي لاتفقد الكثير من القوه المستخرجه بالاضافه الى انها تختصر عمليه الاشواط من اربعه الى ثلاثه اشواط فقط . يتميز هذا المحرك بالقدره على الوصول الى سرعات دوران تصل الى 9000 rpm .
على سبيل المقارنه محرك مازدا RX-8
238 * 8500 rpm القوه بالاحصنه 
وليست هاذه السيارتان فقط الموجودين بهذه المحركات الكثير ولكن المعروفين
rx7+rx8+evoloution وهاذه المكائن فقط للسيارات اليابانيه 
وهاذه مقارنه بينها وبين ماكينة الكورفيت مثلا
الكورفيت : 8 اسطوانات حجم المكينه 7.0
المزادا RX7 :4 اسطوانات حجم المكينه 1.3
ولكن RX7 تنافس الكورفييت بسبب هاذه التقنية




هاذه مكينة الكورفيت




هاذه مكينة RX7
*
*
*
*
*
وهاذه صور عشوائيه لمكائن الروتاري


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوورر اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## سيف طاهر (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------

